# Poo Identification



## Marc Boland (May 23, 2021)

Hey we found this on our kitchen floor, we think it's either mouse or r





















at droppings but they don't fully match up with images we've seen


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Marc.

I agree the small droppings may be from a mouse/rat. Unless those are blown up pictures of the small droppings, I don't recognize the larger poop.

You are located in Ireland, so google types of rodent poop in your location and see if you can get a match. There are identification charts with different types of rodent droppings. Before you can treat the problem you need to identify what rodent you are dealing with.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help. Someone else here may recognize it.

Hope you can identify it soon Marc.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Not any mouse I have seen. Mouse poo looks like black rice grains.


----------



## Marc Boland (May 23, 2021)

jmon said:


> Welcome to the forums Marc.
> 
> I agree the small droppings may be from a mouse/rat. Unless those are blown up pictures of the small droppings, I don't recognize the larger poop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marc Boland (May 23, 2021)

Thank you for the welcome and thank you for the reply. I'll try some more and see if I can find a match. Thank you again


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

I agree with the other guys. Not mouse or rat. I suspect that it might not be animal scat at all. Closer inspection with a magnifying glass might help. If you’ve got a cat, could they be sticky plants seeds brought in during a nighttime excursion? Some sort of worms or caterpillars, perhaps?

Chris


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Lizard? I see there is only one type of lizard in Ireland. The poop looks familiar to me and I lived in Hawaii where geckos are all over.
The only thing is there is no white portion, unless it darkened. Like birds they poop urine as well as feces.
Just a guess.


----------



## Longshot_HN (May 21, 2021)

Could be a toad of some sort. You'd be surprised what a little toad can do.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Startingover 😄


----------

